# Hello,  My name is Josh.



## Josh Colon (Oct 25, 2015)

And I am a very amateurish writer looking for a place where I can drop samples of my work, get critiques and opinions, and see what others are doing.  Hopefully, I will learn how to do a proper job of writing.  And, hopefully, what I write others will find entertaining.

Josh.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 25, 2015)

Heeey Josh... whatsup? Welcome to wonderful WF.. now, of course I would love to read your work.. and so will a lot of other members.. but I would love to see you reading and critiquing.. that's a good way to get involved and we all know that writers need readers.. so, get busy.. explore, join a challenge and have a blast! What do you like to write about? Tell me... My name is Julia and I sssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. stop in and enjoy the fabulous poetry.. hope to see you there.. If I can assist you, I would love that..


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2015)

View attachment 10146


----------



## Blade (Oct 25, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Josh Colon.

There is lots going on here so have a good look around and ask any questions as need be. Once you have 10 posts in the serious sections you can post some of your stuff. Good Luck.:encouragement:


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Josh and welcome to WF.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello and welcome Josh!

What do you like writing? Poetry, prose, screenplays?


----------



## Clippins (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome Josh!  I find that joining up is a great step to help keepmotivated.  Before joining I always said to wanted to write and then never did.  Since joining, I try and write something as much as I can.  I wish you well in your journey!


----------



## Josh Colon (Oct 26, 2015)

>> What do you like to write about? >> 

Dear FireMajic,
I'm pretending to write a science fiction novel . . . It's like the story keeps rattling around in my head and I need to let it out . . . I've got a good start on it but I keep getting side tracked.  I like writing the good parts . . but the fluff in between . . I also need motivation.

I've also written some poetry, and a couple of short stories.
Josh.


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Josh,

Well you've certainly come to the right place if you are looking for motivation. Pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable and if you need any help please don't be frightened to ask - we were all new once. HAve you checked out the Monthly Writing Challenges?


----------



## joshybo (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome, Josh!  I, too, am a fellow Josh and I'm glad to have you on board.  If you need any help navigating the forums, clarification on site rules, or just need a set of eyes on your work, do not hesitate to let me or one of the other mentors know.  Happy writing!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 26, 2015)

Josh Colon said:


> >> What do you like to write about? >>
> 
> Dear FireMajic,
> I'm pretending to write a science fiction novel . . . It's like the story keeps rattling around in my head and I need to let it out . . . I've got a good start on it but I keep getting side tracked.  I like writing the good parts . . but the fluff in between . . I also need motivation.
> ...




Ahhhh... you just said one of my favorite words.. Poetry!!! Fabulous...sooo, get mooovin and grooovin.. get your 10 posts done! I cant read your poems until you do...so get busy.... and don't keep me waiting.. see you in the faaaabulous poetry thread, Josh...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Josh, welcome! 



> And I am a very amateurish writer looking for a place where I can drop  samples of my work, get critiques and opinions, and see what others are  doing.  Hopefully, I will learn how to do a proper job of writing.  And,  hopefully, what I write others will find entertaining.
> 
> Josh.



You have washed up on the right shore for this. Jump in and give some comments on others work, most will return the favor when you can post your own work for review.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 27, 2015)

Josh Colon said:


> I'm pretending to write a science fiction novel . . . It's like the story keeps rattling around in my head and I need to let it out . . . I've got a good start on it but I keep getting side tracked.  I like writing the good parts . . but the fluff in between . . I also need motivation.



Hi, Josh. I'm Rob. Forget the other bit; "Just" just confuses things.

I was a complete novice who thought he was writing a science fiction novel a few years ago, then the "fluff in between" as you call it evolved into a parallel story and now I deny that my work is primarily science fiction although some readers still think so. That's just because I haven't written enough of it yet. Make a good enough job of the fluff and you may see what I mean yourself.

Motivation though -- can't help there I'm afraid. I just can't work up the enthusiasm myself. That's your job, with a little help from those around here. You'll find them -- or they'll find you.

Good luck with your writing.


----------



## inkwellness (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome Josh, I believe you are in the right place. The monthly contests and challenges can help you hone your writing skill and the WF community is an excellent way to mingle with other amateurish writers (like myself).


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 29, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> Welcome Josh, I believe you are in the right place. The monthly contests and challenges can help you hone your writing skill and the WF community is an excellent way to mingle with other amateurish writers (like myself).



I thought you were a mentor. :wink:

I found that after just writing the fluff that when I worked to help a fellow author both of our styles improved. And it is very true that JustRob is right sorry about confusing things. But the fluff is best when it's a parallel or intersecting story. I also like letting the story rattle around until it just won't quiet down at all and I need to write it to sleep. Then I'll write it. Hope all these suggestions from all of us help. I love sci-fi myself. Especially Star Trek. Hope to see your work.


----------

